# Class prices and what you get.



## AMP-RYU (Dec 17, 2008)

I was just wondering if I could get some clean info from everyone on how you charge and what comes along with your monthly dues.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 19, 2008)

my school is $50/month with two 1 1/2 hr classes a week taught by me, & one taught by a brown belt.  there is also a saturday open mat when there is enough interest.

jf


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 19, 2008)

YounWhaMann said:


> I was just wondering if I could get some clean info from everyone on how you charge and what comes along with your monthly dues.




I charge $65 / month, and we have classes 4x a week.

If you are looking at opening a school and trying to set prices, this is a bad way to gather info though 

Better idea would be to call other places in your city and find out what they charge, prices vary a lot from city to city.  Also look at similar "styles", a traditional school, a sport karate school and a BJJ school will all likely have fairly different prices.

And finally look at your costs, rent + utilities + advertising + everything else you can think of, then how many students you are confident you will be able to maintain at any given time and divide, compare it to the cost of similar clubs in your area and hopefully you are in the right ball park


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 19, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> I charge $65 / month, and we have classes 4x a week.
> 
> If you are looking at opening a school and trying to set prices, this is a bad way to gather info though
> 
> ...


 
I agree.

I don't own a school (yet), but I can give you the info on the school I attend...take into consideration I live in a small town...

There are 2 options for contracts...

1.  6 months at $42.80 per month, $100 up front to cover first month's payment plus uniform and whitebelt

2.  1 year at $36 per month, $100 up front to cover first month's payment plus uniform and whitebelt

Classes are on:

Monday - 12:00-1:00, 4:00-5:00, 5:30-6:30, 6:45-7:45

Wednesday - 12:00-1:00, 4:00-5:00, 5:30-6:30, 6:45-7:45

Thursday - 12:00-1:00, 4:00-5:00, 5:30-6:30, 6:45-7:45

Friday - 12:00-1:00, 4:00-5:00

Saturday - 1:00-2:00

You can choose however many classes you want to attend and what days, but a minimum of 2 classes per week are required to qualify to test if instructor feels you are ready.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well we charge $75.00 per month and that will get you all the classes you would like to do. I never tell a person they can only get one or two classes a week. We like people working out often it makes for great fun.


----------



## Paquita (Dec 21, 2008)

I pay $82 monthly and go to three classes a week. If I were free in the mornings I could go to two more.  Another local karate school charges $87, don't know how many classes they offer.  I am happy at my dojo, my sensei is a chief instructor in our system (Shuri Ryu).

Ann


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 21, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> I charge $65 / month, and we have classes 4x a week.
> 
> If you are looking at opening a school and trying to set prices, this is a bad way to gather info though
> 
> ...


 
I have taught my school since 1995, so no im not trying to open a school, I was just wondering. The schools in my area are charging in upwards of $120 per month. So I was wondering if anyone was getting these prices any wheres else. Thank You all


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 21, 2008)

This is one of those occasions where radical differences will creep in between those who teach the art to continue it for its own sake and those who want to make a living from teaching it.

For me, the latter is not applicable.  I don't have my own school yet but that may come about in years to come.  At present, I pay £4 for each class I attend (used to be £1 until the hall rent soared).


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 21, 2008)

i agree!


----------



## Big Don (Dec 21, 2008)

In theory it is $65 a month for one formal class, one sparring class and as much casual time you want on the mat per week. In practice, my sifu doesn't charge about a third of his students at all, casual practice on mat will turn into an ad hoc class for whoever happens to be there 70% of the time. What is truly invaluable to me is the love and friendship of my teachers and fellow students. 99% of us would do anything for anyone of us.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 22, 2008)

I charge $25 a month.  I have little overhead since I teach out of my home in an add-on room with wooden flooring.  It's very traditional looking with a shomen, makiwara posts set into the floor, and even a wing chun dummy and a few heavy bags in one of the corners. 

I have a 2 2-hr classes in a week where I offer official instruction.  I do have private time set aside for my own practice and study and a few of my students do show up to be my uke or sparring partner.  They inevitably get a bit of personal attention from me in return as thanks.

Testing fees are $10 which includes a belt and my handshake.  If you want a nice parchment promotion certificate, I charge $30 because of the effort that goes into producing each one, as I get my teacher to sign them along with me.

I don't make money on my school nor do I want to because I wish to maintain the same level of standard my teacher had with me.  In my system, it's not uncommon for someone to remain a white belt for six months or more.  

I currently have 8 hard core students who come every class and I know practice hard outside of the dojo.  Another 6 come around regularly.  I don't even charge every one of them.  A couple pay me in home cooked meals, and one student does chores for me in return for free tuition.  I actually appreciate him a lot because I know he can scrape up the $25, but he's trying to show me how much he values my training by paying in elbow grease.


----------



## yoursupremacy (Dec 30, 2008)

The newest muay thai and kickboxing fitness centre of Toronto is opening on February 1st, 2009. Located on Adelaide and Spadina the RENEGADE gym will open its doors providing muay thai and kickboxing classes during the hole day: morning classes, mid-day classes and night classes. The 6000 sq. feet of gym will have the top material of the market and will have the best classes ever! The gym is affiliated with the Brazilian school Killer Bee: yes, that is right: where Anderson Silva trains. Learn at the best muay thai movements that Anderson shows on UFC and have fun! That is all we have for you: achieve your goals delighting yourself! Are you tired of the old school muay thai? Tired of ruled traditional schools? Come to meet our new system of learning martial arts, losing lots of pounds, increase your cardio and energy and feel the best about yourself! More information at 647 929 0926 / 416 616 7078. Website will be on air soon.

I charge $100 / month and i offer 3 classes on different times a day. I offer beginers classes, intermediate and fighters classes.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 31, 2008)

yoursupremacy said:


> The newest muay thai and kickboxing fitness centre of Toronto is opening on February 1st, 2009. Located on Adelaide and Spadina the RENEGADE gym will open its doors providing muay thai and kickboxing classes during the hole day: morning classes, mid-day classes and night classes. The 6000 sq. feet of gym will have the top material of the market and will have the best classes ever! The gym is affiliated with the Brazilian school Killer Bee: yes, that is right: where Anderson Silva trains. Learn at the best muay thai movements that Anderson shows on UFC and have fun! That is all we have for you: achieve your goals delighting yourself! Are you tired of the old school muay thai? Tired of ruled traditional schools? Come to meet our new system of learning martial arts, losing lots of pounds, increase your cardio and energy and feel the best about yourself! More information at 647 929 0926 / 416 616 7078. Website will be on air soon.
> 
> I charge $100 / month and i offer 3 classes on different times a day. I offer beginers classes, intermediate and fighters classes.


 
Well I sure apprieciate the advertisment there my man......


----------

